# Problème ApplePay et nouvelle carte



## Jura39 (22 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir,

Suite au piratage de l'une de mes cartes , je n'arrive pas a installer la nouvelle 
j'ai le message 
" Validation en attente" 

Avez vous une idée du problème  ?

Merci


----------



## guytoon48 (22 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir,
La précédente a t-elle été supprimée de Wallet?


----------



## guytoon48 (22 Octobre 2020)

Je viens de trouver ceci, à lire attentivement


----------



## Jura39 (22 Octobre 2020)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> La précédente a t-elle été supprimée de Wallet?


Oui j'ai supprimer la carte


----------



## guytoon48 (23 Octobre 2020)

Et donc...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2020)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Et donc...


J’ai contacté Apple et ma banque
D’après ma banque , c’est un bug de chez Visa sur certaines cartes .
Je vais téléphoner lundi pour demander son changement ou de trouver une solution.


----------



## Locke (24 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> D’après ma banque , c’est un bug de chez Visa sur certaines cartes .


Ne pas oublier qu'une nouvelle carte doit être insérée dans un distributeur pour son activation,. Je dis ça des fois que ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ne pas oublier qu'une nouvelle carte doit être insérée dans un distributeur pour son activation,. Je dis ça des fois que ?


Non , c’est bon 
J’ai fait l’activation avec mon code


----------

